# Seebatallion GMT ON A BRACELET ?



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Has anyone bought from this site?Seebatallion GMT on a bracelet


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

I absolutely love the look, but it's not Ti so I'm not convinced.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Camguy said:


> I absolutely love the look, but it's not Ti so I'm not convinced.


I obtained a Erika's Original strap


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

It must be the bracelet for the SAR Flieger Chronograph. The rubber straps are interchangeable between the two, so I imagine the bracelet is as well.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

This morning I spoke with a delightful gentleman with Duber Time Group/Mühle Glashütte USA. Mr. Armstrong said he'd tried to put a SAR Fliegerchrono bracelet onto a Seebattallion, and the cases are different enough it didn't fit.

We both agreed it's a shame Mühle doesn't offer a Ti bracelet option.


----------



## KRVNRCH (Aug 22, 2017)

It is a shame...the bracelet looks great on it...


----------



## Roger Beep (Oct 30, 2011)

I like to wear mine on a cognac brown leather strap, but everytime I put it back on rubber it is just right. Nothing beats that MG rubber strap in both style and comfort.


----------

